# Faith kidded!! 4/4/12



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

__
https://flic.kr/p/6900516136

She was acting a little strange this morning and not eating, and I came back around noon to 3 little babies!!!


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Congratulations! They are beautiful! :stars:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

:lovey: such cuteness Congrats


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

adorable! what a great photo!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful ....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What cute babies... good job momma!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! They're adorable


----------



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Very cute babies  Grats :thumbup:


----------

